#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > درخواست: کانفیگ روتر mikrotik

## niki172

با سلام و خسته نباشید نحوه کانفیگ کردن روتر mikrotik  رو اگر  میدونید لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید؟

----------

*pps2011*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## javad5952

سلام به انجمن میکروتیک ایران یه سر بزنید

----------

*niki172*,*pps2011*

----------

